# Worse things still happen at sea..



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

I was referred to an article in today's OZ edition of the Guardian.

I don't seem to be able to provide a direct link to it, so I'll just give you the details.
Perhaps someone a bit smarter than me can provide a direct link for the convenience of members.

The Guardian Saturday 10th January.
Author: Rose George.
Heading: Water Transport.
Headline: Worse things still happen at sea - shipping disasters we never hear about.

The article is, of course, aimed at the general public but it's definitely worth a read.
Hopefully it will raise a few eyebrows amongst the hoi-polloi.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is the link.
It is a good article.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/10/shipping-disasters-we-never-hear-about


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Pete D & Pat for posting an article that I think everyone on the forums should read.

Ron.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

A good read


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Very good!
Was going to post a link here . . . . but no need!


----------



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for linking to that. Well written and focused. It's refreshing to read something literate as just moments ago I was contemplating the more common error-filled dreck full of grammatical error, and thinking I might be wasting an hour on the phone yet again as I did just two weeks ago with an "editor" of a newspaper. His reporter had written that a man "drove over a bridge". I drive over bridges every day and it is not news. So I called to tell him it was news because the man drove *off* the bridge. After an hour, he conceeded I had a point.) Thankfully, the author of this article can actually write and even more importantly question the point about what becomes "news" or does not, and why or why not.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pat kennedy.sm.today.00:49.#2.re:worse things happen at sea. thank you for posting a very informative link.to all seaman who dont return.may they rest in peace.regards ben27


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for bring it to our attention and posting the link.

Good read.

I agree, everyone should read it.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Rose George has once again helped publicise the hazards of our industry in this excellent article. Lets hope that the general public pays more attention to the risks that seafarers take to deliver 90% of everything most people take for granted in their daily lives. If only all the media would give this industry more credit for the great job it does as ships today are much safer and better regulated than they were in the past, as there are many more ships than ever but far fewer accidents or pollutions.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Pete.
Very interesting article and well worth a read.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Pete, an excellent article.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Excellent article. Read 'Return of the coffin ships' published some years back. Can't remember the author's name (someone will remember). I think he was a Master mariner.


----------

